# TopTank Mini - Replacement Glass



## Deckie (13/3/16)

Ok Stupid broke he's TopTank Glass . Any vendors have spare glasses for the TopTank or planning on bringing them in at any point/ are they available yet?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/3/16)

It looks like the Toptank Mini takes the same glass as the Subtank Mini, so anyone with stock of those are your best bet.
http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-subtank-mini-replacement-glass.html
Vape Cartel and Vape Club show out of stock.

Not sure which other vendors with hardware might be close to the Woes Rand area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (13/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> It looks like the Toptank Mini takes the same glass as the Subtank Mini, so anyone with stock of those are your best bet.
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-subtank-mini-replacement-glass.html
> Vape Cartel and Vape Club show out of stock.
> 
> Not sure which other vendors with hardware might be close to the Woes Rand area.


The Toptank mini glass (26.5mm) is shorter than the Subtank mini glass (30mm).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/3/16)

Dubz said:


> The Toptank mini glass is shorter than the Subtank mini glass.


Do you have both for a direct comparison ? This led me to believe otherwise :
https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/44z4et/toptank_mini_vs_subtank_mini_review/


----------



## Deckie (13/3/16)

Yip the TopTank Mini's glass is shorter and considerably thinner thickness, easier to break.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Do you have both for a direct comparison ? This lead me to believe otherwise :
> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/44z4et/toptank_mini_vs_subtank_mini_review/


I had both and they are different sizes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/3/16)

Some say the TFV4 mini glass should work.


----------



## Deckie (13/3/16)

Dubz said:


> Some say the TFV4 mini glass should work.


Thanks @Dubz , I'll give it a try - I've got a TFV4 mini.


----------



## Deckie (13/3/16)

Dubz said:


> Some say the TFV4 mini glass should work.


Thanks @Dubz , fits perfectly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

@Dubz to the rescue

Glad you got it sorted @Deckie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (13/3/16)

I see Lightening FastTech has them on pre-order (5 Days) so the local vendors should have them soon as well.


----------

